# Le Cordon Bleu



## robdice (Jul 19, 2011)

I am a student at Le Cordon Bleu and I was wondering how a certificate is viewed from this school in the culinary world?


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

A certificate with a poor work ethic and attitude... I wouldn't hire

A certificate with a good work ethic and positive attitude... I would hire

I guess what I am trying to say is that you should rely on yourself for success, and not a certificate. It doesn't hurt to have one, but what sets the difference between cooks is attitude and work ethic every single time, regardless of what schooling (if any) they might have had.

I would personally suggest going with an actual degree instead of a certificate. A degree is accredited and is generally recognized by almost every employer, whereas a certificate is a piece of paper with the school's name on it.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Degrees, Diplomas , Awards mean nothing , lets see what you can do wih your hands  and what kind of work ethics and attitude you have. Thats what counts to me.


----------



## robdice (Jul 19, 2011)

Thank you for responding.  I agree on work ethic and a positive attitude 100%.  I've been a project manager in the e-commerce and financial sector for almost 10 years and gave it up to follow my dream of cooking and running a kitchen (something I've thought about since I was 14).  I just wanted to make sure I wasn't wasting my time with Le Cordon.


----------



## pcieluck (Dec 9, 2010)

If you read Bourdain's books, like you spoke of, you'll eventually read across this line too "...who cares? You can either cook an omelet or you can’t. You can either cook five hundred omelets in three hours—like you said you could, and like the job requires—or you can’t."

Lots of students leave those schools without proper externships, and unprepared for the volume they encounter in the real world.


----------



## cleverchef (Jul 25, 2011)

I am an Executive Chef at a Hotel in OC, Ca. with 30 years experience.

Recently I placed an add for a line cook for our fine dinning restaurant. I got many replies and resumes sent to me.

There were two resumes that stood-out from chefs who had graduated from the Cordon Bleu in Pasadena California. I decided to interview both chefs for the position, a guy and a girl. Both could not define the five mother sauces.

   Wow, this is a culinary school?   They both showed me thier culinary degrees. How is this possible?

Is this really a culinary school?  What does this school charge $$ ?

I didn't hire either of them.


----------



## cleverchef (Jul 25, 2011)

Everyone in culinary school better be ready for the real world... Forget about your weekends off, forget about seeing a 9 to 5 work day.

If this is really want to do for the rest of your life, wake up. Being a chef is some of the hardest work out there. You better know your stuff and be ready to work 50+ hour work weeks.

Chefs are the most under apreciated professionals in the work force. It is only a very few that become "Rockstar Chefs" with fame and fortune. In fact it easier to become a grammy awarded rock star then it is to become a millionaire famous chef. Get ready to work your ass off. Your going to need a lot of years before you start making real money.


----------



## chef e-skills (Jun 23, 2011)

Wow Chef, that is crazy over here in San Antonio, Tx I'm attending the new AI culinary school, I truly believe it's if the one set to become a chef love it for what it is, and not what they see on tv, I so hate when someone tells me oh so you wanna be on tv, it makes me what to throw up. I want to learn from real chefs like you said in the real world (chef world). Our chefs shove that stuff down our throats esp the mother sauces, I cant believe they didnt know the mother sauces! That is embarrassing, I say. As i was mentioning I truly think its the ones who want it more than others, every qtr theres about 7-10 students that will drop, either they cant hack the work or they dont like it anymore. It makes me laugh. Our chef even made us read Tony Bourdains, "Kitchen Confidential" and do a paper on it.


----------



## chef e-skills (Jun 23, 2011)

I wish some of you who are Chefs at restaurants could talk to my fellow classmates, as i stated a few times, my Chef instructor is always saying how the chef world is and we have to hustle, but most of them think its not or know people who tell them its not, but to hear you say it takes hardwork and what you can do as a chef and not what claim to know is refreshing to me and lets me know Im ready for it and ahead of most of the students in my classes.


----------



## josh1110 (Sep 24, 2010)

Chef E-Skills said:


> Wow Chef, that is crazy over here in San Antonio, Tx I'm attending the new AI culinary school, I truly believe it's if the one set to become a chef love it for what it is, and not what they see on tv, I so hate when someone tells me oh so you wanna be on tv, it makes me what to throw up. I want to learn from real chefs like you said in the real world (chef world). Our chefs shove that stuff down our throats esp the mother sauces, I cant believe they didnt know the mother sauces! That is embarrassing, I say. As i was mentioning I truly think its the ones who want it more than others, every qtr theres about 7-10 students that will drop, either they cant hack the work or they dont like it anymore. It makes me laugh. Our chef even made us read Tony Bourdains, "Kitchen Confidential" and do a paper on it.


His name is Anthony, not tony.

lol.


----------



## chef e-skills (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks Josh110 for correcting a non error that is not even concerning my post, Tony is short for "Antony," if not FYI. Oh by the way maybe you should watch his show "No Reservations," but wait can you tell me if that is his show or his life? Lol

He does address himself as so as well as do others if you've read any of his work or watched ever show. Read his books kid!


----------



## chef e-skills (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks Josh110 for correcting a non error that is not even concerning my post, Tony is short for "ANTHONY," if not FYI. Oh by the way maybe you should watch his show "No Reservations," but wait can you tell me if that is his show or his life? Lol

He does address himself as so as well as do others if you've read any of his work or watched ever show. Read his books kid!

HAD TO CORRECT MY SPELLING ERROR TO LEAD AS AN EXAMPLE FOR YOU /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smoking.gif


----------



## chef e-skills (Jun 23, 2011)

josh1110 said:


> His name is Anthony, not tony.
> 
> lol.


Google Tony Bourdain son! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------

